# USB/eSata



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

I am assuming that I am not the only one that despite knowing the USB ports were not available, couldn't resist trying anyway ;-)

Got a screen message saying:
USB Not Supported
TiVo boxes do not support external sorage devices connected
via USB. Please use the eSATA cable that came with your
device. For more information on external storage solutions ,
visit www.virginmedia.com

I did, but found nothing.
Phoned VM & after a being on hold for a while was told that the device doesn't have an eSata connection.

So, questions:
Do we have a USB/eSATA port? (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ESATA/USB)
Should there have been an extra cable?


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

That sounds like a future expansion thing.. they've just left a message in from the Tivo Premiere.

There is no ESATA port on the VM Tivo... not sure what you'd do with one anyway as there's no option to store on external storage.


----------

